# Baker's Cysts behind the knees.



## Globalti (13 Apr 2010)

I get these mildly from time to time, the latest episode was caused, I think, either by wearing knee-length tights which are, er, tight around the tops of the calves or by seeking out steep hills and mashing up. Whatever the reason, synovial fluid squeezes out and forms a soft tender lump behind the knee. 

The left knee is by far the worst and I think that could be because its always been unstable since I tore something many years ago while climbing. I've never had it diagnosed though. Last night I wore a compression bandage on that knee and this morning it feels better. Got an appointment to see the Dr on Weds, he's a runner and is into sport medicine but in the meantime, has anybody else any experience of this condition and living or dealing with it?

(It's especially frustrating because I got the Spring off to a really good start with a trip to South Africa and I'm already fitter than ever before, now I've bought some new wheels from AlanW on here and I'm desperate to try them!)


----------



## postman (13 Apr 2010)

Good luck with that prob .It can be sorted i had that before the cartlidge went .But it's seven years ago .And that knee is now the stronger of the two .So don't despair.It could be a long tme till it settles down but it does .


----------



## Globalti (14 Apr 2010)

Did you have an op?


----------



## postman (14 Apr 2010)

I did for a torn cartlidge 

It's such a long time ago that i can't remember the full treatment .But i think the fluid from the tear caused the bakers cyst.


----------

